# [solved] WOL: ethtool and sopass

## Aszrael

Hi,

I've recently setup Wake-On-Lan using sys-apps/ethtool-6 and net-misc/wol-0.7.1 -

everything fine so far.

Now I wanted to integrate "SecureOn"

```
#ethtool -s eth0 wol g sopass xx:yy:zz:aa:bb:cc
```

Unfortunately my box still wakes up upon any MagicPacket

```
#wol 00:0A:0B:0C:0D:0F
```

seams to ignore passwords...

Is my NIC not supporting "SecureOn" or did I just misunderstand ethtool-Syntax?

Thanks for your help

Aszrael

some more info:

```
#lspci

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI

Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

#ethtool -i eth0

driver: sis900

version: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

firmware-version: 

bus-info: 0000:00:04.0

#ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x000000c5 (197)

        Link detected: yes
```

Last edited by Aszrael on Thu Feb 07, 2008 6:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MotivatedTea

The answer to your question is in man ethtool. You posted the following output:

```
        Supports Wake-on: pg 

        Wake-on: g 
```

That means your card supports "p" (physical activity) and "g" (magic packet), and that you have set it to "g". It looks like your card does not support SecureOn passwords. If it did, you would want to change your command line to "#ethtool -s eth0 wol s sopass xx:yy:zz:aa:bb:cc", but that's a moot point for you.

----------

## Aszrael

I thought "SecureOn" was just an extension to MagicPacket - so that "g" would imply "s".

Thanks a lot for clarification.

Aszrael

----------

